# Wait for pension and social security letters?



## Kathrynj (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm getting very frustrated waiting for the last pieces of documentation to arrive before mailing everything to the Portuguese Embassy and am wondering if I have enough financial means without them. I've read the 50,000 euros and the 40 euros per day plus 75 euros for the duration of the original visa requirements. But I've also read that sending in pension and social security statements is advised.

The Embassy is not being very helpful so I'm asking for input from those of you non-EU members who have obtained your original visa. If I meet the 50,000, 40 euros a day, etc., do I need to wait for those letters from social security and pension?

Also - how long after mailing in your documents did you receive the approval so you could mail in your passport? I would really like to be in Portugal by mid October and feel the time may be running short.
Thanks for your input.
Kathryn


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

I have also seen the quoted "$50,000" etc on advice forums., but thus far I've not found the actual requirements anywhere in the law or official policy. For this reason I would recommend that you go by your feeling - if you think your situation supports residency, then just send everything you have: bank statements, printouts from pension fund, birthday mailing from Social Security, etc. 

I think the timing really depends, in my case several years ago it all happened rather quickly, but things have changed and I think there are more requests now. Also it's summer and many workers are on holiday, and this may affect the turnaround.

Good luck!


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

We had copies of our pension, but they said they did not need when we applied, that the amount we had transferred to buy the house was enough, this was at the New Jersey Embassy. When we arrived and applied for our first year residency card, is when they asked for the proof of the pension.


----------



## Kathrynj (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for your input. I'm thinking I will go ahead and mail everything in. I have verification of more $ than any amount I've seen or heard about as a requirement. I will definitely have the formal award letters by the time I arrive in Portugal for the next step in the process.
It would be really lovely if accurate information was more readily available. I'm trying to tell myself the anxiety is part of the challenge/fun!


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Anxiety is part of the challenge and fun, keep that saying, it will help if when you run into red tape here! It will work out, but sometimes takes time


----------

